# Cruz is out!



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ted Cruz drops presidential bid - CNNPolitics.com

No real opinion either way, just posting for informational purposes.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

This dog and pony show has been interesting, that's for sure.

No opinion here either. Politics, religion, and sex are topics that should not be discussed in polite company, JMHO.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

He was never really in. No party support.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm.......Trump or Hillary. :watching:

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide... 1962 Rod Serling&sigt=11istsf2v&fr=yfp-t-201


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Hmmm.......Trump or Hillary. :watching:


The Doorbell siblings...... *Ding and Dong*.......


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Trump will nominate him for vice president!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bobshouse said:


> Trump will nominate him for vice president!


Not a fan of Trump at all. But it is what it is. The voters have spoken. All I can hope for now is that Trump will beat the pathological lying bitch from Illinois, Arkansas, New York or wherever the hell she claims she's from and nominate Ted Cruz to the Supreme Court. As much as I wanted Cruz to secure the nomination, as a true and committed "Constitutionalist" the Supreme Court is probably where Cruz belongs. If nominated I hope he accepts it and is confirmed. Senator Cruz was instrumental in the "Heller Decision" before the Supreme Court which confirmed our individual right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bobshouse said:


> Trump will nominate him for vice president!


nope. Cruz, although he is probably more ethical than most of Washington, is too conservative to appeal to moderate Republicans and way to conservative to appeal to any Democrat. That would be a sure way to lose the general election for Trump. The Donald is going to have a hard enough time as it is. There are an awful lot of government dependents who are going to vote for Hillary in spite of all the crap she's pulled over the years. I saw a graphic on the morning news, if Hillary wins NY, PA, Ohio, Mass, Michigan, and California in the general election, Trump can not beat her. Too many electoral votes. Sad state of affairs, because most of those states are Blue to begin with.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Newt Gingrich for VP,,,TED CRUZ. Supreme Court


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A third party sounds better and better.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> A third party sounds better and better.


For sure. The "Fed Up" party.!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> A third party sounds better and better.


This would certainly push the win into the Hillary camp. Recall Perot in 1992?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> This would certainly push the win into the Hillary camp. Recall Perot in 1992?


perhaps, but I think a lot of the appeal of Trump is that he is an outsider to Washington and not afraid to say anything that the establishment is afraid to say. Nothing changes in Washington regardless of which party is in control. We heard for so long that we needed a Republican House and Senate, well, we have one now, and what have they done to remove or change anything that OBummer has put into place through executive action? Nothing. There is no more effective legislating going on now with a Republican controlled Congress than there was before when the Democrats were in control. The entire process needs a big flush out, and most people realize that. The problem is nobody in power is willing to stand up and say so. That is why Trump is appealing to many folks. He's certainly not the ideal person to be President. He's already filed corporate bankruptcies at least four times, supposedly not the most upright person in any marriage arrangement, sounds like a hothead whenever he opens his mouth. Is this the person that most folks really want in the White House? I think not, but I think most people prefer him over anything establishment because everyone is fed up with the establishment. Anybody says they're going to deport illegals, build a wall, strengthen the military, of course they are going to be popular with most working class people and unpopular with immigrants, minorities and government dependents. I fear the only way our system is ever going to change is through the development of a third party which eventually gains enough popular support to be effective. Maybe not this time around, but eventually it is going to be the only way that Washington and the Federal bureaucracy will ever change and get out of our lives.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> This would certainly push the win into the Hillary camp. Recall Perot in 1992?


You're absolutely, positively, correct. I still send that little bastterd hate mail to this day.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> perhaps, but I think a lot of the appeal of Trump is that he is an outsider to Washington and not afraid to say anything that the establishment is afraid to say. Nothing changes in Washington regardless of which party is in control. We heard for so long that we needed a Republican House and Senate, well, we have one now, and what have they done to remove or change anything that OBummer has put into place through executive action? Nothing. There is no more effective legislating going on now with a Republican controlled Congress than there was before when the Democrats were in control. The entire process needs a big flush out, and most people realize that. The problem is nobody in power is willing to stand up and say so. That is why Trump is appealing to many folks. He's certainly not the ideal person to be President. He's already filed corporate bankruptcies at least four times, supposedly not the most upright person in any marriage arrangement, sounds like a hothead whenever he opens his mouth. Is this the person that most folks really want in the White House? I think not, but I think most people prefer him over anything establishment because everyone is fed up with the establishment. Anybody says they're going to deport illegals, build a wall, strengthen the military, of course they are going to be popular with most working class people and unpopular with immigrants, minorities and government dependents. I fear the only way our system is ever going to change is through the development of a third party which eventually gains enough popular support to be effective. Maybe not this time around, but eventually it is going to be the only way that Washington and the Federal bureaucracy will ever change and get out of our lives.


Oh, I'm not disagreeing with you one bit on this. My point was simply that a third party would be the nail in the coffin for any chance of Trump, or any other republican, to win the election.

As for the republicans in both houses of congress... that's why the late Samuel Francis called them the stupid party. They were, and still are, completely unwilling to stand up to the dems on pretty much any issue for fear of being called whatever "ism" happens to be in liberal vogue. They're not going to change and most need to be discarded and replaced with some solid and robust spines because they lost theirs years ago.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bobshouse said:


> You're absolutely, positively, correct. I still send that little bastterd hate mail to this day.


We were "Perot'd" in our last election for governor here in Virginia by some little twerp backed by Bloomberg and Soros. It cost us the governor's mansion and gave us McAwful from New York for four years. He has been a disaster.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

McAuliffe was the money man for the Clintons back when Bill was the POTUS. He is a Clintonite through and through. Sorry you got stuck with him, but better you than South Carolina. Best thing would have been if he had stayed in NY but then Andrew "Mussolini" Cuomo already had his grip on New York. I have never liked people that thought they knew more than I did and were more than willing to tell me so. I don't need someone else to tell me what to think or do.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry ,,statement above is very critical,, you may need more time for the reality of a good thing to absorb..

Remember, you voted for Obama twice.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The Only difference between Clinton and Trump is Clinton sold. Not be demeaning to them but just like a hooker and her john That was demeaning to the hooker and john comparing them to Clinton and Trump. They both have a vested interest in the status quo continuing as is or getting worse by more government control. The Wig party had to die out for the Republican party to come to be maybe it is time for one of the existing party's to die out and a new party to come to life.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> The Only difference between Clinton and Trump is Clinton sold. Not be demeaning to them but just like a hooker and her john That was demeaning to the hooker and john comparing them to Clinton and Trump. They both have a vested interest in the status quo continuing as is or getting worse by more government control. The Wig party had to die out for the Republican party to come to be maybe it is time for one of the existing party's to die out and a new party to come to life.


Clinton had her chance, 16 years in total , 8 with Bill, 8 with Obama . 
You are judging Trump on ???


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm suspicious of anyone, wanting anything to do, with politics.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You are judging Trump on ???
I judge Trump on his history, actions, and his own words. He admits donating ( paying off) elected officials to get what he wants. He said that is just how you do business.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> You are judging Trump on ???
> I judge Trump on his history, actions, and his own words. He admits donating ( paying off) elected officials to get what he wants. He said that is just how you do business.


You gotta _"grease" _them thar wheels to keep um turnin.

Works equally well in both politics & business.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe Trump will work very hard for us. Plus he has a great chance to win the general election.

That's my closing statement for politics, lol..:smt033


----------

